# Kai is a monster



## heavyiron (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## tl0311 (Apr 25, 2014)

Except he looks like he's pregnant with quintuplits. That abdominal distention is horrendous


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 25, 2014)

Shit his legs and delts made cutler and heath look small.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Z82 (Apr 25, 2014)

Found this pic today. It speaks for itself!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Phil and Kai split comparison pic


----------



## the_predator (Apr 25, 2014)

Great find Z82!


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 25, 2014)

Kai deserves to win mr. O.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 25, 2014)

Cutler is symmetrical, and that's what wins


----------



## murf23 (Apr 25, 2014)

Holy shit Kai looked siiiiiik .. Havent been a huge fan of Kai over the years but he has won me over for sure ...


----------

